# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Chrysiptera cyanea

## Vasco Santos

Familia-Pomacentridae
Chrysiptera cyanea

Alimentação-Omnivoro

Tamanho maximo-10 cm

Dificuldade de manutenção (1=facil a 5= muito dificil) 1

Reef safe- sim

Origem-Indo-Pacifico

Agressividade intra familia-(1=manter isolado 2=casal 3= grupo) 3

Agressividade intra especie-(1=manter isolado 2=casal 3=grupo) 1

Aquario minimo recomendado-120 litros

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Familia-Pomacentridae
Chrysiptera cyanea

Alimentação-Omnivoro

Tamanho maximo-10 cm

Dificuldade de manutenção (1=facil a 5= muito dificil) 1

Reef safe- sim

Origem-Indo-Pacifico

Agressividade intra familia-(1=manter isolado 2=casal 3= grupo) 3

Agressividade intra especie-(1=manter isolado 2=casal 3=grupo) 1

Aquario minimo recomendado-120 litros

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Já agora deixo-Vos um macho para acompanhar essas duas belezas...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

Mais uma  :yb665:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  O nome correcto é Chrysiptera cyanea

----------

